# Baby Millie



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

The foster coordinator from the rescue that helped us with Scully and the kittens called and asked if we could take in another kitten. Someone found a litter underneath her porch, and they were either abandoned by the mother or she was killed (she was feral). All but one kitten died. Being the foster home with the youngest litter, she asked me if we could try getting this kitten to nurse off Scully.

When the kitten got here, she was absolutely the tiniest cat I have ever seen, smaller than my kittens when they were born. She still had her umbilical chord, so was no more than a couple days old. She didn't nurse, but Scully cleaned her all over more than once. We're weren't sure if she knew what to do as far as suckling; she was hand fed three hours before didn't seem to be hungry just yet, so we crossed our fingers and waited.

We kept her clean and tried feeding her every hour. I started school that day, so I had to leave for classes, but I made sure I called during breaks to see how the kitten was doing. When I came home, I held her against my chest for a while, and she nursed some, but mostly slept. I got up every hour during the night, cleaning her, keeping her warm, and seeing if she'd eat.

This morning, I had fed her and cleaned her, and laid her down in the crate, and she cried once or twice, so I rubbed her and went to get the bottle, thinking she may still be hungry. But when I gave it to her, she ignored it. She cried once more, then settled back down. A few minutes later she let out this low moan, and then another one. I could see her open her mouth, like she was trying to breath. I picked her up and started vigorously rubbing her. She gasped once, then again about 30 seconds later. It was obvious she was struggling to breath, and I tried all I could think of to clear her lungs, but she went limp. It was all over in a matter of a minute. 

In truth, I should have expected this. She was incredibly tiny, may have even been a premature birth, and had no fat on her at all. You could feel her ribs and spine jut out, and she had no strong desire to eat, even though we tried everything. She also had some discharge from her nose, but she had never had difficulty breathing, until right up to the end. Looking back, it seemed foolish to think she could even survive the night, but we had to try. Scully gave up on her last night; the kitten may have been sick or simply was underdeveloped, but even Scully sensed something was wrong. 

We haven't decided where we will bury her yet. If we decide to continue doing fostering, we have to accept that we will lose some kittens, and my mom wants to dedicate an area of our property for a little plot. I am comforted in the knowledge that she was nurtured and cared for right until the end. She did not die alone, under a porch, in the middle of the night. She felt safe and secure and, especially, loved.


----------



## KC (Aug 11, 2004)

Gosh, I can't stop the tears falling. What a shame. You as you said did all you could for this tiny little darling.

It is very very sad when we lose animals. Even when we don't know them for very long. 

Millie will be happy now at the bridge. She may not have lived very long but she was loved at least at the very end and she wasn't alone, thanks to you.

I have suffered a loss recently and am finding it very hard to recover.

The name Millie really got my attention too because I am trying to have a baby and if I am successful and it is a girl, we are going to call her Millie. So, she we live on in my dreams and I am sure in yours.

God bless you for fostering. I would love to do it myself but my heart breaks at the thought of giving them away or losing them. The world needs people like you. Thank you for what you do.

Millie, please be happy at the bridge. There are lots of animals to play with.

God bless

Karen


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

How touching and you worded it so beautifully, Spacemonkey. I am also writing this though tears. 
I have said what a great mother Scully is and this is the absolute proof. How wonderful that she cleaned and tried to nurse this tiny little kitten. 
I loved what you wrote about how she she died safe and loved instead of alone.


----------



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

*How sad*

You are truly a remarkable person for all the love and care you gave to this tiny little kitten.

Dutchman


----------



## Pretty-Kitty (Aug 25, 2004)

That was ever soo said is anyone not crying right now? I am I can tell you that. It is always so sad when someone dies especially animals I have recently experienced a lose and know how you feel. May Millie live a wonderful after life up on the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Here's the spot in the woods where we laid Millie to rest, in front of the tree, under the fern. It's a clearing I used to play in when I was younger; its nice and cool, you can lay and listen to the birds and the crickets, and it's so peaceful. We've already dedicated it as the resting place for our animals. It's the part of fostering you never want to think about: losing a cat or kitten. But at least we can give them a loving home and a beautiful final resting place.


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

I know how hard it is to give your all and not have the end results you wanted. She's in a better place now, where there is no more suffering.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Rest in peace, Baby Millie


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

I cried  

I want to say...bless your heart for taking her in.

Abhay


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Tears  

Thank you for taking her in. Millie knew a few moments of being licked, held, loved, comforted. What a beautiful place you picked out for her to rest in peace.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

You are a very special person to take in the poor little kitten and care for her as you did. Your tribute for Baby Millie also touched my heart. The area of her resting place is beautiful.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

This is so sad, I’m sorry 








but...

I have to wonder why your humane society is so irresponsible trying to place a kitten that is certainly not going to make it. As you said, you and everybody had doubts. 

Secondly, and this is more upsetting to me, if they keep giving you kittens and they keep dying, YOU will lose faith and say I can't handle anymore burring kittens that don't make it and stop doing fostering, and the society in turn will love a great volunteer


----------

